# Need more power



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi,
Just wondering if my old yamaha speakers can handle more power my avr is an rx-v730 I was going to buy a new amp marantz mm8003 the speaker are model no. NS-55
Any help would be great as I am slow buying gear for my HT Room.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Yamaha you have now is rated at 75watts per ch but probably wont output more then 50 all channels driven. I think upgrading to a newer receiver with at least 100watts per ch would benefit the over all sound.


----------



## jackboy (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks,
At the moment this will have to do. Do you think if I put an external amp would help me out until I buy the av8003. Also would my speakers be able to handle the power from the mm8003.


----------

